# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Cfare lloj lojrash elektronike preferoni me shume?

## soKKol

Qfar lloje te lojrave preferoni me se shumti

----------


## Dani_Tux

une per veti preferoj ma shum ato akcion

----------


## Santana

Un preferoj me se shumit me strategji me pelqen shum

----------


## *CuBaNeZ!_83

Futboll ......loz dhe.....Canter strice.................

----------


## strano

aksion


ato me strategji me bejn me dhimbje koke si duroj dot !!!!

----------


## KOKASHTA

Aksion ...

CS etj etj

----------


## Gerdi

MMORPG te tjerat me jan merzitur

----------


## Piranha

Ore nje pyetje kam une per ju qe lozni CS...
Dje shkarkova nje version te CS 1.6 nga e-mule se gjithmone degjoj ketu qe te gjithe ne Shqiperi e luajne...Ia vlen ta luash ???

----------


## cupo

im a gamer..

----------


## KOKASHTA

> Ore nje pyetje kam une per ju qe lozni CS...
> Dje shkarkova nje version te CS 1.6 nga e-mule se gjithmone degjoj ketu qe te gjithe ne Shqiperi e luajne...Ia vlen ta luash ???


Po tani ti luan per tironen apo per qejfin tend ...

Momentalisht 1.6 luhet me sa shumti dmth eshte versioni me i perdorur, flas per ketu ne Rumani tek une se ne vende te tjera sdi gjo fare.

Shnet .

----------


## Piranha

> Po tani ti luan per tironen apo per qejfin tend ...
> 
> Momentalisht 1.6 luhet me sa shumti dmth eshte versioni me i perdorur, flas per ketu ne Rumani tek une se ne vende te tjera sdi gjo fare.
> 
> Shnet .


KOKASHTA per ty kam degjuar qe e loz mire :perqeshje: ...Kjo loje luhet vetem apo se sben me skuadra dhe online ???

----------


## romeoOOO

Per ty Piranha do ti gjejm ca ushtare!  :perqeshje: 



Mua me pelqejne lojrat me aksion!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Piranha

hahahahha...Epo ben mire te mi gjesh shpejt romeoOOO, se kam dy ore une qe vij verdalle kot me duket dhe spo shoh njeri per te vrare aty :ngerdheshje: 

Kush qe ai maskara qe ma prishi mendjen per ta shkarkuar kte mua...Isha rrehat fare pa CS ne pc... :perqeshje:

----------


## romeoOOO

Hehehehheheeheh po te shpiket ndonje here ndonje budallik keshtu per te humbur kohes !  :ngerdheshje:   :perqeshje: 


Nejse gjah te mbare e vrit sa me shume ! lol

----------


## KOKASHTA

> KOKASHTA per ty kam degjuar qe e loz mire...Kjo loje luhet vetem apo se sben me skuadra dhe online ???


Luhet mer daje dhe vetem ne BOTAT. Por po te jesh lojtar pak a shume i mire s`besoj se te terheq te luash me bota  :shkelje syri:  ...

Nese do te luash ne INTERNET te jap un adresa ku te hysh dhe te luash nese ke deshire ...

/connect azteca2.rdsnet.ro [1.6]
/connect games.kappa.ro [1.6]

Nese do ndonje server 1.5 me anunco .

----------


## Piranha

Flm lal per adressat...Tani te shohim ti marr nje cik doren se qekam skandal fare...lol... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KOKASHTA

Agaggagagag

Epo po qe skandal fare stervitu me botat se e ke shume . Biles vendosi EASY  :shkelje syri:  ...

Hajt kalofsh mire

----------


## km92

Te dyjat  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Lojrat me te bukura jane ato te cilat i kane te nnderthurura te dyja llojet Aksion +strategji.Edhe lojrat e profilit horror jane te bukura , Kujtoni Rezident evil, alone in the dark , dead man hands etc etc    Po ju si mendoni?!

----------


## Naqe_Shkodrani

Une personalisht jam per lojna aksion e ne vecanti CS 1.5  :buzeqeshje:  ( ndoshta ju dukem i mrapambetun por me vers. 1.5 nuk e ndrroj asnji ). C ya ppl

----------

